# Red Ackies for sale



## Leney (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey everyone, due to moving I have to get rid of my 3 baby Ackies, I bought them 4 months ago for £200 each and would like £100 each for them, would preferable sell them together as the trio get along well but can sell separate. Live in Eastbourne but shipping might be possible need to look into it. Pictures aren't uploading for some reason but any interest I can text you picture, thanks Alex


----------



## Andylsg (May 11, 2010)

Hi there are these still available? If they are could get money to you at the end of this week? Just had a couple of questions do they come with a setup it's ok if not, and how old are they?

Regards, 

Andy


----------

